# Warning for illegal transaction



## Last_bus_home (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello staff, I got my post on Nook’s Cranny removed and a warning for an illegal transaction because (according to the warning) I was offering hacked or duplicated items. I was offering Nook Miles Tickets, and yes, a lot of them, because that’s the going rate for the villager I was asking for. Every time I have seen this villager auctioned, it has been to someone offering large amounts of Nook Miles Tickets, is everyone getting this warning or is it just me? I suppose I will just use the tickets to try to find the villager myself but what is the limit we are allowed to offer before we are penalised? How is this decided? My switch isn’t hacked, I don’t know how to duplicate items, I traded extensively for these tickets and I don’t understand why others are being allowed to use them as a currency or have the rules changed? Thank you for your time in reading my concern.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't have the answer to your question but just objectively this doesn't sound fair to me. Idk why they feel they can send out warnings based on pure conjecture. They don't know how people get their stuff and it's super unfair to say just because someone has a lot of equity they must have cheated; I see people work their butts off to make bank, and it's totally possible to have millions of bells or hundreds of tickets playing legit. idk just my opinion.


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

Have to agree with Ploom here.. Ive made 100's of tickets legitimately through trade.. Why would I get a warning exactly if I were to use those said tickets to bid on a villager?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

You can't even use the duplication glitch on Nook Miles Tickets... with TBT being disabled, Nook Tickets are (unfortunately) one of the better items to trade for villagers, goods and services.

It isn't difficult to get upwards of 10 Tickets a day, if you play for a long time and are actively completing Nook Miles+ tasks.

This infraction you got is completely unfair.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Also, let's not forget people could TT and get those tickets by that way.

Same applies to bells, just go a week further and keep on doing the stalk market. It's hard to determine how ppl got these things in the first place.


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

Not letting this post die. This needs to be addressed


----------



## Faux (Apr 3, 2020)

Agreed.  I barely even TT and I'm sitting on over 50k Nook Miles .. after buying over 100 for myself.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Agreed.  I barely even TT and I'm sitting on over 50k Nook Miles .. after buying over 100 for myself.


exactly. so many ways someone could legitimately acquire hundreds of these tickets. I have a hybrid shop and I have over 200 tickets just from trading flowers...

And on a side note (I'm also curious like the OP,) was _everyone_ getting this warning for offering tickets? Because I know for a fact I've seen multiple people offering a few hundred tickets for certain villagers (lookin' at you, Raymond
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Seems like a pretty common offer.



Khaelis said:


> You can't even use the duplication glitch on Nook Miles Tickets...


and this makes the infraction all the more confusing.


----------



## lalisa (Apr 3, 2020)

I have quite a lot of nook miles tickets from selling merengue on twitter and through other trades. I was worried something like that would happen if I used it mainly as my currency on here. I don’t think thats fair to those who worked hard in the game to obtain many tickets the right way through trading etc.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

With this being the precedent they're setting, the mods may as well make a spreadsheet of _their idea _of acceptable prices for items/villagers and ban everyone who doesn't adhere to it looooool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2020)

That seems rather weird. I’m guessing they don’t want any excessive trading since they would feel that they were obtained illegitimately, even if you did get them legitimately.



Ploom said:


> With this being the precedent they're setting, the mods may as well make a spreadsheet of _their idea _of acceptable prices for items/villagers and ban everyone who doesn't adhere to it looooool



That reminds me of the collectible craze and how users ask for so many TBT bells for one collectible. At one time, the white feather collectible was worth 50,000 TBT Bells. The administrators found this to be excessive, so they tried to nerf TBT Bells to prevent extremely high prices like that.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

Honestly, this thread has really turned me off on my thoughts of making a hybrid flower store later on. I already get infractions and warnings enough whenever I speak my mind, I don't want to get warnings or even an infraction because of something like this. It'd absolutely make me livid.


----------



## allainah (Apr 3, 2020)

I feel this pain. i get warnings all the time when i literally do NOTHING.
whoever's been sending out the warnings/infractions recently needs to be fired


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That reminds me of the collectible craze and how users ask for so many TBT bells for one collectible. At one time, the white feather collectible was worth 50,000 TBT Bells. The administrators found this to be excessive, so they tried to nerf TBT Bells to prevent extremely high prices like that.



They did? Also, what does "nerf"ing a currency look like?

As for this discussion: just appeal it via PM. The game's new, not everyone knows all the mechanics.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Honestly, this thread has really turned me off on my thoughts of making a hybrid flower store later on. I already get infractions and warnings enough whenever I speak my mind, I don't want to get warnings or even an infraction because of something like this. It'd absolutely make me livid.


As someone who's gotten warnings and even a _suspension _over LITERALLY NOTHING before (mods took the liberty of *assuming* I had a second account because my boyfriend and I both used our accounts off of same IP address) it make me livid just thinking about it too.


allainah said:


> whoever's been sending out the warnings/infractions recently needs to be fired


*grabs torch and pitchfork*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> They did? Also, what does "nerf"ing a currency look like?



They disabled Welcome Bells and other systems. Although they admitted disabling Welcome Bells because of people abusing the system, Justin also admitted that he didn’t want to see outrageously high prices on collectibles, hence why Welcome Bells are gone. Of course, the fact that many of us left for a long time may have decreased the amount of TBT in circulation, but even with all of it going back into circulation, there are so many collectibles now that a collectible won’t even sell if priced at 20k TBT.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

Ploom said:


> As someone who's gotten warnings and even a _suspension _over LITERALLY NOTHING before (mods took the liberty of *assuming* I had a second account because my boyfriend and I both used the forum off of same IP address) it make me livid just thinking about it too.
> 
> *grabs torch and pitchfork*



You were suspended because they thought you had two accounts? That's pretty silly. I could understand if there was an account currently under suspension on your IP, but with two accounts still active, that is very uncalled for. More than one person exists in most households...


----------



## allainah (Apr 3, 2020)

Also the irony that they never did anything about those "i sell everything! shops" in new-leaf retail section who were OBVIOUS dupers/hackers because they "couldn't prove it". Well you can't "prove" that these people are hacking NMT either so,,,


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> there are so many collectibles now that a collectible won’t even sell if priced at 20k TBT.


Doubt.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> You were suspended because they thought you had two accounts? That's pretty silly. I could understand if there was an account currently under suspension on your IP, but with two accounts still active, that is very uncalled for. More than one person exists in most households...


haha and they didn't even _inquire _first. Just *boop* suspended... 

anyway I guess my point is they often seem to be too hasty with the infractions & suspensions. So while it ticks me off, it hardly surprises me.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 3, 2020)

nvm can't read lol


----------



## Jacob (Apr 3, 2020)

Contact The Staff


----------



## shootingxtar (Apr 3, 2020)

Honestly this seems really unfair and I hope they clear it up, because it's even more bad on them when they act like they never saw it and push it under the rug ignoring the people here, and then wonder why people leave the forums out of simply hating the moderation ://


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 3, 2020)

This is kinda crappy tbh. It's kinda like how they're warning people for offering a lot of bells. I realize there was duplication or whatever but I've made a little over 100mil bells from turnips since I time travel. I'm afraid to use them because I don't want to get infractions lol


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2020)

i can definitely see ops point and i don't know enough about their transaction(s) to call their specific situation unfair or not, though i also agree with this post on a similar thread



Geoni said:


> Nah I'm fine with the rule, even with the reasons you've stated, despite how I too have made a good deal of bells with turnips and lucking out with a friend.
> 
> This, in combination with tarantula island and taking advantage of Flick, can lead to a large amount of bells. Not only that but even if we've banned duping and things that look like offering of an exorbitant amount bells was made from duping crowns, those bells are lurking in the shadows of the overall economy of New Horizons. Yes, people could start selling Raymond or Audie for upwards of 10 million bells and you'd regularly have folks buying them for that much. That's what they're saving towards with the methods I mentioned above as well as the duping methods.
> 
> ...



i think the rule should definitely be tweaked over time, however i understand there being a limit to transactions. perhaps said limit just needs heavier outlining to avoid situations like this one.

(also sorry geoni if you got notified unnecessarily lol)


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Ploom said:


> As someone who's gotten warnings and even a _suspension _over LITERALLY NOTHING before (mods took the liberty of *assuming* I had a second account because my boyfriend and I both used our accounts off of same IP address) it make me livid just thinking about it too.


I feel like staff should discuss these things with the individual before issuing warning/bans. Understand the context instead of assuming, ya know?


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 4, 2020)

This really shouldn't be a problem when there's people straight up offering 600+ Nook Mile tickets for villagers like Raymond with seemingly no consequences. I've made a _ton _of legit Nook Mile tickets just playing the game and trading with others. If you trade with the right people you can get a lot of NMTs in return.

The duping glitch has been patched, so unless you're buying tickets from sellers on eBay and other similar sites, most tickets aren't going to be duped anymore unless they've found another duping method that I haven't heard about yet.

I think this is pretty unfair as they have no way to prove your tickets are duped or not, so whoever's sending out the warnings needs to have a sit down.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd like to add to this that Raymond sells for 700 to 1200 Nook miles tickets, even with knowing the tickets were hacked if I had the knowledge that the hacker had to sit and search through HUNDREDS of islands to find the ONE villager I would be satisfied. Why arnt interactions like this banned:


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

Akaza said:


> The duping glitch has been patched, so unless you're buying tickets from sellers on eBay and other similar sites, most tickets aren't going to be duped anymore unless they've found another duping method that I haven't heard about yet.
> 
> I think this is pretty unfair as they have no way to prove your tickets are duped or not, so whoever's sending out the warnings needs to have a sit down.





FloatyFlare said:


> I'd like to add to this that Raymond sells for 700 to 1200 Nook miles tickets, even with knowing the tickets were hacked if I had the knowledge that the hacker had to sit and search through HUNDREDS of islands to find the ONE villager I would be satisfied


As floaty said: even IF the tickets were hacked, someone would still have to search through hundreds of tickets to find one specific villager.
BUT whats so funny is (as someone previously stated) _*the duping glitch never worked on nook tickets*. _I don't think there is one single way someone could be in possession of a non-legitimate nook ticket, a fact which compounds the ridiculousness of receiving an infraction for offering them (I don't care in what quantity, its a legitimate item!) for a villager....


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Yea I got a warning for bumping in the villager popularity thread (which I know isn't allowed) yet I got my post removed and got a warning however everyone else just got a message from a mod who posted on the thread which is really unfair...


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

I really feel like the mods and admins need to be wrangled in and retrained on what behaviors are acceptable and have the line drawn so they know when they might go too far. I love the mods and admins on tbt but sometimes I'm just


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> I really feel like the mods and admins need to be wrangled in and retrained on what behaviors are acceptable and have the line drawn so they know when they might go too far. I love the mods and admins on tbt but sometimes I'm just


Agree so much. Then we could avoid having a thread like this full of members venting their frustrations because so many of us seem to have had experiences of being unfairly (or at least unevenly) reprimanded.


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

One time, I replied “thanks” to somebody and got a post quality infraction because they said my post was too short. Lol


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


> One time, I replied “thanks” to somebody and got a post quality infraction because they said my post was too short. Lol


BAHAHAHA

classic.
Also, truly surprised they haven't closed this and reprimanded us all _some more_ just for being critical of the way they moderate. Then again, maybe I should shut up lest I wake up and find my account suspended tomorrow :-o


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

I also feel like I should add: I typically AVOID posting and chatting on the forums because of the ban/strike trigger fingers the mods and admins have. The literal ONLY infraction I have is for mini-modding, which to be honest I wasn't even mini-modding but that's beside the point. It happened in 2016 and I remember VIVIDLY that I wasn't even warned or approached in any way just BAM infraction. I'm still salty about it four years later and it pisses me off these problems have survived for that long. I will forever miss the 20 tbt stolen from my stash because of the infraction.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Watch us all get infractions right now for speaking the truth


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

I also got reprimanded for telling somebody that that there is a 4 hour rule to bumping posts. They called it “mini modding”. Then I got an infraction.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

lets all rise up and overthrow the tbt staff...


just kidding don't ban me


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

I would like to think I know what I'm talking about in this instance. I'm well on my way to being a resident hall assistant for my college, that requires an understanding of basically how to be an admin for 40 people that like to argue over their roommate's stupid tacky posters eVeRy DaY


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 4, 2020)

What really bothers me is that they probably are going to avoid this post and not even respond...


----------



## allainah (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I also got reprimanded for telling somebody that that there is a 4 hour rule to bumping posts. They called it “mini modding”. Then I got an infraction.



there was someone in the re-tail thread offering hacked/duped flowers (they said so themselves) and just joined THAT DAY so i told them that wasn't allowed and they could get in trouble. i got in trouble for 'mini-modding' lmfao.
like sorry do you want me to report a brand new member instead??? what a nice welcome gift


----------



## will. (Apr 4, 2020)

hey y’all i’m pretty sure if you have a problem you can contact the staff, there’s literally no point in a thread where you all complain about the mods and the rules they enforce


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

allainah said:


> there was someone in the re-tail thread offering hacked/duped flowers (they said so themselves) and just joined THAT DAY so i told them that wasn't allowed and they could get in trouble. i got in trouble for 'mini-modding' lmfao.
> like sorry do you want me to report a brand new member instead??? what a nice welcome gift


Jeez wow. If I were running a website, I'd like to think I would be grateful to longtime members for assisting in keeping things running smoothly and by the rules like that. Not give em' a slap on the wrist.... literally for helping.....


----------



## will. (Apr 4, 2020)

Ploom said:


> booooo.
> what else am I supposed to do during quarantine.



be respectful to site staff??
problems like this are always better handled in private.


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

I believe that there should be nothing wrong with members enforcing the rules as long as you don’t threaten the other person. Ex: “you better change your post or I’m reporting you for _____.” <—- this would be bad. 

But something along the lines of: “Hey, just a heads up, we can’t bump posts sooner than every 4th hour.” <—— this should be MORE than appropriate and should be rewarded, not punished.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

will. said:


> hey y’all i’m pretty sure if you have a problem you can contact the staff, there’s literally no point in a thread where you all complain about the mods and the rules they enforce


Why post it in a place they can ignore though? I literally posted a manual name change request TWO weeks ago and haven't heard anything back. Now I know they might of been busy with 3.0 but there's also more than one staff member : ) it's better this way because at least we can come together as a community and vent


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 4, 2020)

will. said:


> be respectful to site staff??
> problems like this are always better handled in private.


Better watch out, might get an infraction for "mini modding" just letting you know


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

will. said:


> be respectful to site staff??
> problems like this are always better handled in private.


We arnt being disrespectful to staff though? As I have mentioned myself I LOVE the staff, I just find some of their actions distasteful


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

will. said:


> be respectful to site staff??
> problems like this are always better handled in private.


This has nothing to do with disrespecting them. This has to do with them disrespecting site members.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



Jared:3 said:


> Better watch out, might get an infraction for "mini modding" just letting you know


Omg LOL
^this right here omg


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

will. said:


> be respectful to site staff??
> problems like this are always better handled in private.


that sounds only useful for sweeping widespread sentiments and criticism from the community like this under the rug some more...

maybe if enough people actually have the you-know-whats to speak up when there is a legitimate issue, this kind of crud wouldn't happen to so many people :/ then we wouldn't all be so angry.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> it's better this way because at least we can come together as a community and vent


hivemind mob mentality is never a good thing for communities, I'm sorry


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

Nei


LambdaDelta said:


> hivemind mob mentality is never a good thing for communities, I'm sorry


Neither is trigger finger staff


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> hivemind mob mentality is never a good thing for communities, I'm sorry


This isn’t mob mentality. Nothing malicious or untrue is being said. We’re simply speaking out about past experiences. Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## Geoni (Apr 4, 2020)

They should enforce outrageous nook miles ticket prices too honestly, it's the same thing as selling a villager for 30 million+ when you're selling them for hundreds and hundreds of tickets.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

I agree, however what I don't agree with is how SELECTIVELY they enforce the removal of inflated prices. They either need to let the free market do its thing and allow the prices to stabilize over time or make a FULL LIST of monitored prices


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


>


probably once they see this thread ... lmao


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


>


LOL what the hell I know you didn't even just make this.
...did you


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

Ploom said:


> LOL what the hell I know you didn't even just make this.


oh.... but i DID


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


> oh.... but i DID


you're a wiz


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

nvm i don't want another warning


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

What I really feel like the staff forgets is that New Horizons is a brand spanking new game, so yeah all the prices are going to be shot behind the shed because everyone is scrambling to out bid each other to get new stuff first. It's gonna take at least a few months for this behavior to calm down


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> Neither is trigger finger staff


not seeing anything of the sort here, I'm sorry

and complaining about getting an infraction for a trade involving nook miles tix you traded for (of what I'm seeing a lot of posters complaining about), thus offering no proof of their legitimacy as a result, is kinda the height of arrogance, ngl


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> not seeing anything of the sort here, I'm sorry
> 
> and complaining about getting an infraction for a trade involving nook miles tix you traded for (of what I'm seeing a lot of posters complaining about), thus offering no proof of their legitimacy as a result, is kinda the height of arrogance, ngl


Sorry, but the default position of whether the tickets are legit or not should always be that they *are* legit, not that they aren't. Its stupid to go around assuming everybody is a liar until they can prove legitimacy.

In fact, nobody should be accused unless their is *enough supporting evidence* to warrant a belief that the tickets are *not* legit.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> not seeing anything of the sort here, I'm sorry
> 
> and complaining about getting an infraction for a trade involving nook miles tix you traded for (of what I'm seeing a lot of posters complaining about), thus offering no proof of their legitimacy as a result, is kinda the height of arrogance, ngl


what do you mean, that people should have to somehow be able to prove they didn't hack something, otherwise they deserve an infraction?
You do know that people who had nothing to do with the duping glitch could easily have hundreds, maybe thousands of tickets. Same goes for millions of bells. Why should people who earned their stuff legit not be allowed to trade based on speculation that the currency _might maybe possibly _have been acquired illegitimately? Seems crummy for people to work really hard to make bells and tickets, then not even be able to use them to trade because people assume they cheated.

Also, many people have said it but I'll reiterate once again: *the duping glitch never worked on tickets. Every ticket that exists is legit. *So idk what you're talking about providing "proof of their legitimacy"


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> not seeing anything of the sort here, I'm sorry
> 
> and complaining about getting an infraction for a trade involving nook miles tix you traded for (of what I'm seeing a lot of posters complaining about), thus offering no proof of their legitimacy as a result, is kinda the height of arrogance, ngl


I, in the span of a 12 hour period, procured over 700 nook miles tickets by tting and completing nook plus tasks, and I used 600 of those to find Raymond for my own island the very next day. It's awfully vain of you to just assume someone is a liar because they have more things than you


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

I guess we're supposed to record ourselves earning nook mile tickets if we want to use them to trade


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Sorry, but the default position of whether the tickets are legit or not should always be that they are legit. Its stupid to go around assuming everybody is a liar until they can prove legitimacy.


I'm saying tix not obtained on your own can't be proven as such, and therefore should neither be assumed to be or not be legitimate. but if you're getting a metric ton, there's understandably going to be worry about shady **** going down. either from your own or a trader's side

there's no way to prove this, so imply they should be acknowledged to just exist

though maybe to make things easier, miles tix transactions should just be banned for the time being


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I guess we're supposed to record ourselves earning nook mile tickets if we want to use them to trade


Dang we gotta take itemized bills to a whole new level


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> It's awfully vain of you to just assume someone is a liar because they have more things than you


actually show me where I specifically said anyone here was a liar, please


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

Same could apply to bells though, and other items in general. It isn't specific to just tickets or royal crowns at that point.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm saying tix not obtained on your own can't be proven as such, and therefore should neither be assumed to be or not be legitimate. but if you're getting a metric ton, there's understandably going to be worry about shady **** going down. either from your own or a trader's side
> 
> there's no way to prove this, so imply they should be acknowledged to just exist
> 
> though maybe to make things easier, miles tix transactions should just be banned for the time being


*the duping glitch never worked on tickets. Every ticket that exists is legit. *So idk how or why anyone would "prove" they were legit.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> not seeing anything of the sort here, I'm sorry
> 
> and complaining about getting an infraction for a trade involving nook miles tix you traded for (of what I'm seeing a lot of posters complaining about), thus offering no proof of their legitimacy as a result, is kinda the height of arrogance, ngl


This whole thing, you insinuate that the people involved are trading hacked tickets


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

Ploom said:


> *the duping glitch never worked on tickets. Every ticket that exists is legit. *So idk what you're talking about providing "proof of their legitimacy"


I'm talking more a possibility of hacking the game

if hacking miles tix or miles isn't (currently) possible though, then ok. good to know

and lest anyone misreads me, no, I'm not accusing anyone directly or indirectly of this. I know nothing of any of these tix transactions or the method(s) to obtaining and am just full neutral in that regard


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

Also anybody who thinks that hoarding thousands of tickets is unachievable hasn't played the game all that much, I got all 10 of my dreamies in two days alone using just nook miles tickets


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi guys,

Since this thread has derailed from the original question, I'm going to lock it here.  We understand that there's been some confusion surrounding what is and isn't acceptable regarding AC:NH trades, and we are in the process of reviewing the rules (we want to try and keep the economy balanced as much as possible without punishing people who worked hard for their NMT and bells).

In the meantime, I'd ask you to please be patient and respectful with us - it's been very busy around here with the AC:NH release & TBT 3.0 and we're doing our best to keep up!  We appreciate your feedback, but telling us everything we're doing wrong with no constructive criticism isn't very helpful.


----------

